# Night runs



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

How do u all simulate night/late evenings runs on your layout?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Turn the lights off? 

I'm not sure exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

At my Dad's club layout they have separate blue lights that come on and they turn off the main lights. I'd like to do the same eventually.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> At my Dad's club layout they have separate blue lights that come on and they turn off the main lights. I'd like to do the same eventually.


This is what I was wanting to know.....was trying to figure out how simulate moon light. Would like to be able to make it seem dark but turning out all the lights then it's just like lights running around in the dark. Once I get my layout done I will buy a blue light bulb for the bedroom its in to do this


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure he means a "blue light bulb", which typically is a UV bulb. I think they're using standard blue lights, and probably a lot less of them than when you light it up.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm not sure he means a "blue light bulb", which typically is a UV bulb. I think they're using standard blue lights, and probably a lot less of them than when you light it up.


o ok i will try and figure something out when i get mine up and running, use now got all the cuts made last night for all the level changes


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It's really more of a blue tinted regular lightbulb. (Not a blacklight) They have them mounted in recessed fixtures along the layout overhead, they look like the colored ones that you can use outdoors to accent a patio, etc. They've got quite a few of them and they cast decent light, just not white light.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Ahh...the blue light. Check the color pic of the Gorre-Daphetid RR here:
http://www.gdlines.com/

Also the 'white' and the 'blue' lights could be on dimmers so you can adjust to the lighting you want.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

i was at home depot the other day and they carry these different color compact fluorescent bulb for parties and they have a blue one. they are 60 watt bulbs so i may try it and see how it is


----------



## Shovel Man (May 26, 2012)

For a moonlight effect you need just one moon so you get sharp shadows and deep shade. But this will not be enough to enjoy the shady areas. Add some strings of blue Christmas lights around the perimeter for muted general lighting. It will add a festive mood to the room. Tiny ones for a bedroom, bigger ones for a 2 car garage sized layout.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Turn out the lights and hope everything works. Flashlight might come in handy.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Shovel Man said:


> For a moonlight effect you need just one moon so you get sharp shadows and deep shade. But this will not be enough to enjoy the shady areas. Add some strings of blue Christmas lights around the perimeter for muted general lighting. It will add a festive mood to the room. Tiny ones for a bedroom, bigger ones for a 2 car garage sized layout.


thank you may try this out when i get the layout up and running. i'm going to start laying down all the track this monday. one step closer to running trains on the layout 




Carl said:


> Turn out the lights and hope everything works. Flashlight might come in handy.


except my flashlight is a lot brighter than the light bulbs so if i used the flashlight it would just light up the whole thing like it was day again


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

What about a blue spot light in one ceiling corner, it sure would give you a lot of shadows.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I know that if you have a couple of black lights, it gives a little bit of light, but for the moon, I would suggest a small desk lamp with a piece of white plastic or something to dim the light but not catch on fire/melt.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I heard that using a blue or black light helps to recreate that "night time" look. I will be using a combination of both PLUS a fog machine to make it a VERY foggy and eerie area.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

jjb727 said:


> I heard that using a blue or black light helps to recreate that "night time" look. I will be using a combination of both PLUS a fog machine to make it a VERY foggy and eerie area.


got any pictures I would love to see!!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> got any pictures I would love to see!!


I don't have the layout up yet, heck, I don't even have the wood set up. BUT, this setup has been added to my design and future designs if I ever have more than one layout. Once I get my stuff set up, I will try to find the perfect spot for the fog machine (concealed to where you only see the fog come out) and where the lights will go. My layout WILL NOT be prototypical! The advantage of staying away from going prototypical is that it allows for more of a fantasy-like setting as well as allow for unusual or hilarious scenes that I have planned for the layout. It WILL look nice, but it is not designed to look real.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

once i get mine up and running i'm going to experiment with the blue lights to see what i can come up with.

thanks for your help everyone


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

soul embrace said:


> once i get mine up and running i'm going to experiment with the blue lights to see what i can come up with.
> 
> thanks for your help everyone


no problem!


----------

